# TV brought from online is eligible for warranty



## Zangetsu (Jul 6, 2015)

This question came to me when I was browsing through e-commerce sites (FK, Snapdeal etc)
and found that prices of TV there are very less as compared to offline stores and official brandstore.


*Do LG/Sony/Samsung etc entertain TVs bought from online websites in warranty and after sales service ?*

*Read here :* Bought LG or Videocon TV online? You may not get free service - timesofindia-economictimes

some users also complained that LG charges extra for TV installation bought from online store other than there own store or offline.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 6, 2015)

Not hijacking your thread but I have an additional question... When you buy TVs online, do they provide the wall-mount for free or do they charge additional money for that???


----------



## dissel (Jul 6, 2015)

^^^^Bought a Philips 40" FHD from FK last December(2014) and the very next day Philips SVC called and send their engineer for installation - When I refused to Wall Installation, they still come and to see if the TV is running or not and took the Serial Number with my Signature.

Though Wall Mount comes inside the Box along with TV remote + Battery and User Manual (another small box).

If company said otherwise there is no problem to getting Warranty from Online Purchase....

Before such order call the Toll Free Customer Care Number to ensure if the product is cover with Warranty or not ?


----------

